# The Journeys End Farm - July 2014



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2014)

*Mockingbird With Nakedeye + Cunningplan = Fun Adventures (Fact)*

2am we all started, around half past 8 at night we finished, this day was the best day I have had doing this hobby, it was brilliant from meeting up with Nakedeye in the car park smoking a cigeratte looking like something from the goth period  to Cunningplan and his pineapple obsession  it was none stop laughs and im glad we all finally met up and got on brilliantly, all this was a few weeks planned in advance and Nakedeye wanted a trip down south anyway to get away from all those Welsh houses.

This remote farmhouse was last on our list (_doing this trip backwards_) we saw it from the motorway and decided to turn the cars in different positions and head down narrow lanes to finally see what we saw in the distance, we arrived and soon enough, Cunningplan was battling the stinging nettles and thistles to get inside, I simply followed his beatdown track save me wasting energy 
Once inside we began snapping away, we was on a high from the last place, knowing we had some cracking shots, which a few people had overlooked in the previous reports of the place.

As I walked upstairs where the floors was bending and snapping, with nice big gaps in the bedrooms, I could see Cunningplan and Nakedeye down below mocking me, as they began laughing about a madman upstairs, I dont think neither of them walked properly into the bedrooms, but I had fun doing balancing acrobatics dodgy floors seem to like me, but not so much Nakedeye 

When we had finished we parted ways with handshakes and laughs and started planning our next adventure, this day seems such a long time ago now 

*So here is the Journeys End Farmhouse - sorry I have no history but it seems abandoned for a very long time :*


IMGP8886 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8783 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8792 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8839 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8797 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8801 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8854 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8853 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8824 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8859 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8869 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8844 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8843 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8858 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8804 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8860 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8868 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8819 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8818 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8820 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8830 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


Cheers Cunningplan&Nakedeye for making this whole day worthwhile!

_Thanks for looking as always - Mockingbird _


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 22, 2014)

this is a brilliant report..you captured it as it really is... do you think the pilot was really sat on the radio when it crashed? ;0


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 22, 2014)

Excellent stuff as usual mate.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> this is a brilliant report..you captured it as it really is... do you think the pilot was really sat on the radio when it crashed? ;0



Cheers Kitten, always appreciated and if he did painful indeed!!


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 22, 2014)

Cracking set and the end to a cracking day 

(2am to 8pm you were lucky  (I left at 1 and got home 10.30))


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 22, 2014)

I especially like the last shot, a great find!
Naked Eye looks nothing like Vic Reeves here! lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 22, 2014)

You did well this is a great find and a ace sterogram to boot.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 22, 2014)

Well done braving the bedroom floors. Nice hoover there.


----------



## NakedEye (Jul 22, 2014)

Really good set there old bean  It was a great ending to a quite exceptional day with you guys....I still remember you like a maniac upstairs after i'd been up and deemed the floors a death trap!
As for the Vic Reeves resemblance....mmm...it's usually Boy George or Liam Nielson depending on whether I'm wearing make up or not aha ha!!!  
Here's to the next tour


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2014)

NakedEye said:


> Really good set there old bean  It was a great ending to a quite exceptional day with you guys....I still remember you like a maniac upstairs after i'd been up and deemed the floors a death trap!
> As for the Vic Reeves resemblance....mmm...it's usually Boy George or Liam Nielson depending on whether I'm wearing make up or not aha ha!!!
> Here's to the next tour



Cheers mate was good to meet you and venture about  I was pottering about upstairs for awhile 
Make up????


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 23, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Cracking set and the end to a cracking day
> 
> (2am to 8pm you were lucky  (I left at 1 and got home 10.30))



It looks you had a blast....


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice find MB, great shots as usual...


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Nice find MB, great shots as usual...



Cheers mate bit touch an go upstairs but I loved it inside here


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

like this lots


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 28, 2014)

That 1st pic is spot on mate. Really nice indeed. Great report as per


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow! Lovely set of pics Mockingbird. Enjoyed those!


----------



## craigwoody (Aug 17, 2014)

You got some awesome photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 19, 2014)

Great stuff as usual, thanks.


----------



## derelictwom (Aug 21, 2014)

This place looks awesome! I love the grimey shots, especially the first one- deep!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheers everyone glad you all like the place, it is rather photogenic


----------

